# Mini Cooper Countryman Rear Bike Rack



## millertj1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone out there created a rear bike rack for the Mini Countryman using the threaded tow hook ports? I was thinking about ordering a 1UP USA rack with a blank cross bar (no welded hitch receiver) to mount to some type of cross bar that could be screwed into the rear threaded tow hook ports. I am not an engineer nor do I know what type of materials I would need to do this, so I was seeing if anyone out there has done anything like this.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

MINI Countryman - Tow Hook and Bike Rack - YouTube

this?


----------



## millertj1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, but I want to create the same concept but using 1UP USA hitch rack. I can get the hitch rack with a blank cross bar (instead of having the hitch receiver portion welded to it), but I would have to come up with sometype of cross bar to bolt the rack to and some way of bolting to the crossbar to the tow hooks.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

the tow hooks are reverse threaded.

Since I just disassembled my 1up (see big 1up thread for why).

So, I would imagine you needing 2 posts with reverse threaded bolts, then weld a bar to the posts... and then make something that to attach the rest of the rack to, simliar to the T-post for the hitch.

All aluminum. I'm guessing they used a 7000-series aluminum for greater strength and less weight. It's more difficult to weld compared to the common 6061-T6

if you want to sacrifice the fold down capability... and go with an overall lighter system.... maybe use their roof trays and bolt it to a cage.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

You could go the minidomore route and just use a standard 1-1/4 1up rack?

Mini Cooper Towing & Hauling | Hidden Trailer Receiver Hitch | MiniDoMore.com


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

My buddy did it with his Smart. I think he used a Thule T2. The "frame" is steel square tubing. He had the big bolts made with the correct thread/pitch at a machine shop using the tow hook as an example. Works great and he even has a second one that slips into this one for carrying 2 bikes. You can't see it but the 2 sides are connected. Very simple.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

Rock said:


> My buddy did it with his Smart. I think he used a Thule T2. The "frame" is steel square tubing. He had the big bolts made with the correct thread/pitch at a machine shop using the tow hook as an example. Works great and he even has a second one that slips into this one for carrying 2 bikes. You can't see it but the 2 sides are connected. Very simple.


i wonder about the heat from the exhaust... it's nice that it is low but maybe would have been better to get the tray above the exhaust.

joel


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

It's never been a problem. We've done some 3-4 hour drives with 2 bikes, and never a problem, doesn't even get warm. 

The thing does only have a 3 cylinder engine, so it's not exactly a fire breather.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

JAvendan said:


> i wonder about the heat from the exhaust... it's nice that it is low but maybe would have been better to get the tray above the exhaust.
> 
> joel


Nah... the exhaust isn't that hot out of the pipe... at least not hot enough to damage aluminum if it's half a foot away with all of the wind blowing around the car as it moves. If the tailpipe was pointed directly at the tire at a short distance, I would be more concerned. The extra heat might cause steel to rust faster. I would move it up just so there wouldn't be a bunch of soot to clean off the rack of it every couple weeks.

But yeah, if the Countryman uses reverse threaded metric bolts, good luck finding those. They probably used those just to keep people from doing what you are trying to do, and sell them a rack from the dealership for twice the price as the going market rate. Lame. Heh... I wonder if you went to the dealership, if you could get some 'replacement' bolts for a reasonable (as in, to make the whole project reasonable... I'm sure they are not going to be $3 bolts) price?

... or, take a look at the bolts in the frame of the car, and maybe tap them out for a slightly bigger size with a regular thread... if they are secured well enough. If they are just press fit in, they might break off under that much torque if you try and re-tap the threads. Also, if they are super hard Grade 5 steel, it might be tough to re-tap them. Use lots of thread tapping wax and go slow.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

Rock said:


> It's never been a problem. We've done some 3-4 hour drives with 2 bikes, and never a problem, doesn't even get warm.
> 
> The thing does only have a 3 cylinder engine, so it's not exactly a fire breather.


oh, well that is good to hear/read 

joel


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

millertj1 said:


> Has anyone out there created a rear bike rack for the Mini Countryman using the threaded tow hook ports? I was thinking about ordering a 1UP USA rack with a blank cross bar (no welded hitch receiver) to mount to some type of cross bar that could be screwed into the rear threaded tow hook ports. I am not an engineer nor do I know what type of materials I would need to do this, so I was seeing if anyone out there has done anything like this.


You're thinking of something like this, right?

Countryman Hitch | COOPER CRAP


----------



## rossnstephenson58 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes - what brand model is it?


----------

